# The Legend Of Zelda: The Shadowgazer



## Jibib (Nov 10, 2008)

*The Legend Of Zelda: The Shadowgazer*



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Close your eyes and step into a shadowy other Hyrule, a dream-like realm blighted by the Maren - ancient evil spirits that cause nightmares. Conquer your darkest fears and rid the kingdom of its bad dreams to unravel the mystery of the Maren's curse.
> 
> The Legend of Zelda: The Shadowgazer is a fan game being developed in Game Maker by King Mob, and features:
> 
> ...



Images on the website: http://www.zfgc.com/users/kingmob/index.html

This looks really good. I'm afraid it will only be for the PC (I think, I hope somebody can port it to the DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 10, 2008)

holy shit! looks awesome. i love the minish cap sprites!


----------



## Jibib (Nov 10, 2008)

Same here, my favourite LoZ games are the Handheld Versions. I loved the Minish Cap!!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, looks awesome for homebrew!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh wow, that's a nice surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome remix too. Hint of Layton in there.


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

wow extremely well done.


----------



## Trolly (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, very cool. Dearly hope it's seen through to the end. I've lost count of the amount of projects that go unfinished.

EDIT: Just looked at some of those screenshots, and hot damn, those custom sprites look amazing!


----------



## War (Nov 10, 2008)

That's looks pretty cool. Unfortunately, most of these projects never get released...but I guess we'll have to hope for the best.


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2008)

this looks amazing! can't wait to play it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: lol, War, you think he would go through all that and not release it?? that would be nuts.. i think he's been making it since 2007.


----------



## dryo (Nov 10, 2008)

Game's awsome! could you include a Fourswords mulitplayer mode?


----------



## teonintyfive (Nov 10, 2008)

Game Maker!?!?!?!?


----------



## Satangel (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, thanks for mentioning this!
I really hope it gets ported to the DS/GBA/Wii, would be so nice!


----------



## Dingler (Nov 10, 2008)

The demo was pretty fun. Really had that Zelda-feel to it!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

Pretty impressive....Shame we won't see NDS version..but we can hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Projects like this are always welcome!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2008)

Wasn't this the one by our own .TakaM?


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm gonna track this =)
This game is awsome


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 10, 2008)

This is MADNESS?! AMAZING!! REALLY COOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd like to see it showing up for the DS too


----------



## Gullwing (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW I want that badly!!!


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2008)

i can't run the demo on my laptop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it loads and then does nothing.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 10, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> i can't run the demo on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess, it loads till the part when something is said to you, well, read teh readme?


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2008)

hm, this was made with a game making tool ? that tool must be powerful...
because the game looks awesome!


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> ackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it loads till the bar is full and then the window just disappears. that's it. i read the readme and there's no solution in that but i'll look in their forums..


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 10, 2008)

ackers said:
			
		

> Mr. Waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ur laptop is to bad lol :E, but can't imagine that, unless you have a real shity laptop


----------



## ackers (Nov 10, 2008)

it's a fairly old laptop (i think 8yrs old lol) but it's not bad. it's a toshiba tecra 9100 (now discontinued).


----------



## SylvWolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks really good, like an old Zelda game but updated to include a lot of new stuff. I kinda liked the Epona riding screenshot from the website. Hope this finishes, I'd definitely play it.


----------



## callmebob (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks awesome!! If this does get completed and released, it might even top the Mother 3 translation!!

@ ackers, like the avatar.


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 10, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> hm, this was made with a game making tool ? that tool must be powerful...
> because the game looks awesome!



The tool ain't that powerful,I used to use it as a kid ; 
http://www.yoyogames.com/gamemaker

This game is looking amazing,can't wait for it.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

Arhgg, I want it om my DS


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks really good. Hope I have some time to invest in this!


----------



## SoulAnger (Nov 11, 2008)

Its been a while since i saw shadow gazer. Looks like his progressing.


----------



## kjean (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, can't believe my own eyes.


----------

